# stockings



## Green-Moo

My partner has revealed that he'd love me to wear stockings. I'd love to oblige him, but I'd just feel so contrived if I put them on. I mean, I hardly even wear a skirt let alone hosiery!

I can't get over this and I know it's silly as I know he wouldn't care if it was contrived or not. 

Green-Moo


----------



## tater03

When you say stocking are you referring to nylons? If so I am with you on the nylons. I find them so uncomfortable. But I guess if it is something that turns him on I would oblige him every once in awhile. Better then some things he could be asking you to so.


----------



## mollyL

Get yourself a nice silky pair of stockings, maybe several shades or colors. Have fun and see what happens. Sometimes it is absolutely hilarious how such a little thing like stockings makes them so adorably happy!


----------



## Green-Moo

Molly, you're right, men can be easily pleased :lol:

I was thinking last night that I ought to think of something I'd like him to wear to please me in return. The opportuities for mischief are endless!!

Green-Moo


----------



## berlinlife06

Green-Moo said:


> Molly, you're right, men can be easily pleased :lol:
> 
> I was thinking last night that I ought to think of something I'd like him to wear to please me in return. The opportuities for mischief are endless!!
> 
> Green-Moo


Make him wear the stockings too! Maybe he wants to feel what it is to wear them. I would do it and have fun with it! There are things that could be much worse than just wearing stickings!


----------



## tater03

I agree, spice it up and think of something you would like him to do for you. Honestly though I think I would end up laughing if my hubby put stockings on. That would probably spoil the mood. lol


----------



## alm74

As someone mentioned before, be glad that is all he is asking you to do! But definitely have fun with it...I know how uncomfortable they are, but just wear them say, when you go out to dinner one night. Or tell him you will wear them if he takes you out to dinner one night and then have fun later! : )


----------



## sarahdale24

Yeah, they are uncomfy...I agree make him wear them too...;-) Maybe he'll understand and you won't need to anymore...LOL. Have fun girl...life is only once


----------



## draconis

Green-Moo said:


> Molly, you're right, men can be easily pleased :lol:
> 
> I was thinking last night that I ought to think of something I'd like him to wear to please me in return. The opportuities for mischief are endless!!
> 
> Green-Moo


The problem is there really isn't sexy suductive clothes that universally turn women on.

draconis


----------



## stav

When I was younger, I used to wear stockings every day because I liked them! I still wear them on and off, but was finding it expensive to get really nice ones when I needed a new pair practically every day after travelling on the tube to work and back! They are not uncomfortable if you take care to make sure and buy a size that fits well and a decent suspender belt that is properly adjustable in length and at waist. It IS sexier too, and has always been a turn on for most men. 

There is a brand I buy which have a pretty lace top that is ultra glam, and makes you feel really confident and sexy, even though only you (and hubby) will know you are wearing them.

I think it's sweet that your hubby has these kind of thoughts about you  Give him a little of what he fancies, it'll do you both good  

Besides, you never know you might like it, and wear them more often for yourself, and if you decide you really hate wearing them, I am sure hubby will understand, and appreciate that you did have a go for him 

enjoy!


----------



## Andrea

Sure, try to wear them. I dont know about you but i feel sexy in a pair especially if i wear some with a garter belt. 

maybe a compromise like... wear them on special occasions..idk


----------



## demora

My husband love stockings too, and dispise nylons of all kinds. But I do put them on for him. He likes the way they feel.


----------



## jl2005

berlinlife06 said:


> Make him wear the stockings too! Maybe he wants to feel what it is to wear them. I would do it and have fun with it! There are things that could be much worse than just wearing stockings!


like the way you think!


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out

draconis said:


> The problem is there really isn't sexy suductive clothes that universally turn women on.
> 
> draconis


Au contraire! Maybe not a universal thing (guys are that universal either)...but we all have things we would like to see our fella's in.

Those tight fitting trunks that are silky enough to see the outline of your package through...oh land's sakes those are sexy. 

A guy in a tight fitting pair of jeans, a white T shirt and a pair of cowboy boots...Yummy! 

My guy in a tailored sports coat...Might as well not even leave for dinner, I don't even want to leave the bedroom!


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

mollyL said:


> Get yourself a nice silky pair of stockings, maybe several shades or colors. Have fun and see what happens. Sometimes it is absolutely hilarious how such a little thing like stockings makes them so adorably happy!


:lol::iagree::lol:

This is absolutely true! Just the smallest of gestures can make the biggest difference. I have been asking my wife to do this for years with absolutely no luck.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

Green-Moo said:


> Molly, you're right, men can be easily pleased :lol:
> 
> I was thinking last night that I ought to think of something I'd like him to wear to please me in return. The opportuities for mischief are endless!!
> 
> Green-Moo


When I have asked in the past, my wife has said, "What if I were to ask you to wear something along those lines? What would you do?"

My response: I would wear a beany cap with bright red cowboy boots if I knew it was such a thrill for her.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

stav said:


> When I was younger, I used to wear stockings every day because I liked them! I still wear them on and off, but was finding it expensive to get really nice ones when I needed a new pair practically every day after travelling on the tube to work and back! They are not uncomfortable if you take care to make sure and buy a size that fits well and a decent suspender belt that is properly adjustable in length and at waist. It IS sexier too, and has always been a turn on for most men.
> 
> There is a brand I buy which have a pretty lace top that is ultra glam, and makes you feel really confident and sexy, even though only you (and hubby) will know you are wearing them.
> 
> I think it's sweet that your hubby has these kind of thoughts about you  Give him a little of what he fancies, it'll do you both good
> 
> Besides, you never know you might like it, and wear them more often for yourself, and if you decide you really hate wearing them, I am sure hubby will understand, and appreciate that you did have a go for him
> 
> enjoy!


Bless you.


----------



## leonleon

go out with him, wearing a skirt, stockings garttle belt (or even sexier cincher or corset) and not panties.
and tell him while you are out that you have nothing under.
maybe that will finish in a sex party under the moon but you will see how he loves that


----------



## Cosmos

I don't like pantihose, so tend to prefer wearing stockings (I find the lacy topped hold up variety best), and if it pleases my partner that's an added bonus


----------



## anotherguy

Green-Moo said:


> My partner has revealed that he'd love me to wear stockings. I'd love to oblige him, but I'd just feel so contrived if I put them on. I mean, I hardly even wear a skirt let alone hosiery!
> 
> I can't get over this and I know it's silly as I know he wouldn't care if it was contrived or not.
> 
> Green-Moo


Start simple. Just some thigh highs and a frilly thong under your baggy fatigues or khakis. It makes for a very impressive presentation when disrobing later. Yes, it does.

Dont feel silly. Its sexy. Listen to hubby. :smthumbup:


----------



## 40isthenew20

Stockings (especially with a garter belt) are hot and probably a lot more comfortable tan panty hose. And easier access to the promised land, too.


----------



## anotherguy

yeah feel free to skip that garter if you are feeling contrived and silly with all straps etc. Simple is good too.

you know...
Buy.com - Women's Milan, Stay Up Fishnet Thigh High With Backseam

I think I like the white better than black, but its all good.


----------



## wiigirl

Cosmos said:


> I don't like pantihose, so tend to prefer wearing stockings (I find the lacy topped hold up variety best), and if it pleases my partner that's an added bonus


Short skirt, stockings, and heels....does the trick every time. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> Au contraire! Maybe not a universal thing (guys are that universal either)...but we all have things we would like to see our fella's in.
> 
> *Those tight fitting trunks that are silky enough to see the outline of your package through...oh land's sakes those are sexy. *
> 
> A guy in a tight fitting pair of jeans, a white T shirt and a pair of cowboy boots...Yummy!
> 
> My guy in a tailored sports coat...Might as well not even leave for dinner, I don't even want to leave the bedroom!


Haha...That's my wife RIGHT THERE!!  I wear boxer briefs. I have some that are looser and longer and a couple that are tighter and shorter (like just under the butt as the line. When I wear those, there's ZERO chance that my package doesn't get a little massage before the pants go on.

PS to the OP Garter belt and stockings is one of the SEXIEST looks for a woman. Make sure you have the garter belt.

What is contrived about dressing sexy for your partner? If my wife found me sexy wearing a Lion costume....I'd wear it LOL. It's about her, not me. The only line I'd draw is women's clothing. I need to feel like a man to make love "properly" and wearing stockings would definitely have me feeling a little....less than manly. I'd do it for a joke, but not love making time. Luckily my wife like manly look, not metrosexual look. She actually threatened me with physical harm (jokingly of course) if I ever shaved or waxed my chest and stomach.


----------



## tonyarz

does he want you to wear thigh highs? Or full nylons?


----------



## jman

wiigirl said:


> Short skirt, stockings, and heels....does the trick every time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^^ this = total sexiness

/thread

never ever been with a women who shared that same viewpoint, stays in fantasy-land for now


----------



## I Notice The Details

wiigirl said:


> Short skirt, stockings, and heels....does the trick every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jman,

You are exactly right. I cannot resist my wife in a short skirt, stockings, and high heels. It doesn't get any better than that. Period!


----------



## tonyarz

I can't resist my wife no matter what she is wearing. lol


----------



## I Notice The Details

Stocking Showcase Product Detail Page

WOW! This is what I call SEXYwhen it comes to stockings or hose.

Just search for: Cecilia de Rafael Agata20 Shiny Pantyhose.

I bought some for my wife to wear on special occassions....They are incredible.


----------



## sagebush

Stockings! Fun! I like sockdreams.com for choice and price value.

One option might be to buy 2-3 fancy pairs and have a 'night in.' You could take a bubble bath, and it would be his job to bring you a drink, then when you get out, to choose your hosiery and dress you, pampering you a little bit.


----------



## Michelle C

I just bought some seemed French silk stockings £35. They are simply gorgeous. I have a nice little ensemble for my new man. He won't know what's hit him when i see him on Friday night.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Michelle C said:


> I just bought some seemed French silk stockings £35. They are simply gorgeous. I have a nice little ensemble for my new man. He won't know what's hit him when i see him on Friday night.


Michelle, he won't be able to take his eyes off you...just wait and see. Good for you! Men love when ladies do this...we notice the details...


----------



## I Notice The Details

The shiny ones always get my attention when my wife wears them...here is a good example


----------



## bh76

anotherguy said:


> yeah feel free to skip that garter if you are feeling contrived and silly with all straps etc. Simple is good too.
> 
> you know...
> Buy.com - Women's Milan, Stay Up Fishnet Thigh High With Backseam
> 
> I think I like the white better than black, but its all good.



i agree completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Ladies....look at the tremendous number of hits on this simple question about stockings! This proves that there are thousands of men out there who would love to see your legs in a pair of stockings!

I am "leg man" myself, and this just proves how powerful this simple act can be to the man in your life. 

So, Ladies....please surprise us by wearing some stockings once in a while...then notice how we can't take our eyes off of you!


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

Here! Here! Well said! If only.


----------



## CharlieParker

There is a stocking shop across from our hotel, we will be going later today.


----------



## I Notice The Details

CharlieParker said:


> There is a stocking shop across from our hotel, we will be going later today.


You are a lucky man CharlieParker! :smthumbup:


----------



## jman

CharlieParker said:


> There is a stocking shop across from our hotel, we will be going later today.


and this helps the rest of us how?


----------



## 2ntnuf

I loved stockings attached to a garter belt. Too bad she didn't or forgot. hummina hummina woo hoo skip the panties


----------



## jl2005

LOL. I have to share this. the other day I was marking boards for something I'm building. anyway, they're 4 inches wide by 14 feet long. I made a line all the way along from one end to the other. Gave me a strong mental image of a back seam on a pair of black stockings. On a feminine leg of course!


----------



## angelpixie

jl2005 said:


> they're 4 inches wide by 14 feet long... Gave me a strong mental image of a back seam on a pair of black stockings. On a feminine leg of course!


You must like reeeeeallllly long legs, lol!


----------



## jl2005

angelpixie said:


> You must like reeeeeallllly long legs, lol!


:rofl:

yes, but even I had no idea how long until then!

To echo other guys here - Ladies, us men like the stockin's.


----------



## dubbizle

Do you have some old stoking laying around your house,wear them around your house with nothing else on just for him and have him tear them off you,you do that he won't care about you wearing them outside the house.


----------



## jl2005

dubbizle said:


> Do you have some old stoking laying around your house,wear them around your house with nothing else on just for him and have him tear them off you,you do that he won't care about you wearing them outside the house.


Are you drunk? You sound drunk.


----------



## jman

angelpixie said:


> You must like reeeeeallllly long legs, lol!


in a stocking thread, who wouldn't like really long legs?


----------



## Jeapordy

I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know how long you've been married. Take it from a marriage veteran, if you husband likes stocks, wear stockings once in a while. Make it a fun thing. Stop worrying about whether it is silly or whether you think it is sexy. Just do it. Make him feel that his desires matter.
Then ask your husband to wear something that you find sexy on him. 
It's a small gesture that can make your sex life better for little cost and little effort.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

Jeapordy said:


> It's a small gesture that can make your sex life better for little cost and little effort.


Thank you! Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## jl2005

So...has anyone had success with all this stockings advice?


----------



## lovemylife

I don't really like nylons so much, but I do think stockings can be sexy. There are so many styles. If you don't want to wear a garter belt you can get thigh highs that have some silicone type stuff on the inside to help them grip to your legs. There are also some that are built like a garter and thigh my but all one piece like a nylon. Here are a lot of choices Lingerie & Sexy Apparel » Stockings - A Place For Passion on this page. 

Lace, bows, fishnet, seams, the options are plentiful.


----------



## jl2005

Jackpot! I found a brand new 2-pack of Fredrick's of Hollywood black stockings (the kind that need a garter - not thigh-highs) at the thrift store for $1!


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

I do my best to wear whatever my husband asks me to wear..or "not " wear...lol


----------



## Coffee Amore

Zombie thread from a year ago....


----------

